
Birds and Frogs – Freeman Dyson [pdf] - espeed
http://dept.math.lsa.umich.edu/~millerpd/docs/501_Winter11/Dyson09.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17457678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17457678)

